# South of the Border Dip



## Raine (Aug 18, 2004)

South of the Border Dip

½ lb ground beef 
1 can (15 ½ ounces) refried beans 
1 can (8 ounces) tomato sauce 
1 pkg (1 ¼ ounce) taco seasoning
1 small onion, finely chopped
½ green pepper, finely chopped
½ tsp dried mustard
½ tsp chili powder

Sour Cream Topping
1 cup sour cream 
2 tbsp shredded cheddar cheese 
¼ tsp chili powder

Garnish
2 cups shredded lettuce
1 cup (4 ounces) shredded cheddar cheese 
Totilla Chips

Brown beef and drain. Stir in rest of ingredients into the meat. Bring to a boil stirring constantly. Spread mixture into an ungreased 9" pie plate. Combine topping ingredients; spread over beef mixture. Sprinkle with lettuce and cheese. Serve with tortilla chips. Yield: 3 - ½ cup servings


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks for the recipe rainee.....sounds delicious!


----------

